# Bubbling coolant after turbo replacement



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

trev2010 said:


> So two days ago my turbo was replaced under warranty. the tech stated my turbo was completely cracked. When I picked the car up my car looked like it was on fire from all the smoke. The actual mechanic said it was his first turbo he'd done and told me it was from a protective coating on the metal for storage.. it also was dirty with oil and dirt like it had gone mud bogging or somthing. It was spotless before i brought it. anyway today I noticed my coolant Bubbling, took it back they said they drained it and refilled it but the problem persist. My rep had already left and some guy told me it needed to stay another night. Should I be worried this won't get resolved and if anyone has had a similar issue what did they do? Thanks


My wild guess would be along the lines of there still is some air trapped in the cooling system......this engine is a tough one to purge.
I don't think I'd get my jockeys bunched up just yet.

Rob


----------



## trev2010 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea I'm just overly attached to my car and have been frustrated with the customer service, I guess I'm just trying to get some relief


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

trev2010 said:


> So two days ago my turbo was replaced under warranty. the tech stated my turbo was completely cracked. When I picked the car up my car looked like it was on fire from all the smoke. The actual mechanic said it was his first turbo he'd done and told me it was from a protective coating on the metal for storage.. it also was dirty with oil and dirt like it had gone mud bogging or somthing. It was spotless before i brought it. anyway today I noticed my coolant Bubbling, took it back they said they drained it and refilled it but the problem persist. My rep had already left and some guy told me it needed to stay another night. Should I be worried this won't get resolved and if anyone has had a similar issue what did they do? Thanks


I'm sorry to hear about your unsatisfactory dealership experience, trev2010. I do understand your concerns and given the opportunity, would be more than happy to follow up with the dealership to discuss this further. If you're interested, please feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership. Thank you for your time and have a great weekend! 

Kindly,

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## trev2010 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just heard back from the dealer, they replaced the coolant housing and it's still not fixed. They told me I had to pay $15 for a coolant cap.. so stupid. Well now I guess I'll pm customer care because they won't do anything else.


----------

